# Key height on android keyboard



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

Is there anyway to change the key height on the default android keyboard?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

No. Download hackers keyboard from the market.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I know you can Change it with thumb keyboard. That's what I am using ... split keyboard in landscape is a must for large phone screens.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

